# Any good boot suggestions?



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello, I am going to start riding Gizmo again after he foundered. We are starting out really light in a field. I wanted him to have all the support he could have on his legs. What is a good boot? And if it came in lime/neon green that would be great too, that is our color.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Like sneakers? Maddy rides in Cavallos. I love them. Stays on in mud & stuff. Only "problem" is they are deep, so they 'clop' when she walks. Lol. Just need the inserts. They don't rub on her & she has never gotten sore on the hoof or ankle from wearing them. Including our 6ish mile trail ride in the mountains.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

No I am thinking more like splint boots or combination. I don't know know anything about them. Just something that will give him some support on his legs and also he trips on himself all the time I thinks its because he steps on himself and I want to protect his legs from that as well. I have wanted to get them before he foundered but just don't know what the heck to get or what brand is good or anything.


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

Hi Gizmo! I been doing a lot of research on the "Sports Medicine Boots". I'm sure thats what your talking about? Anyway, I will be purchasing A set of "Ven Tech Elites".. By all accounts they seem to be the best thing out there at this time. They are expensive but I'm a firm believer in you get what you pay for. In most cases!!! LoL. Professional Choice makes them along with some other types. But the "Elite" Line seems to be the best, They have darts that will allow the boots to stay put, and they also have fronts and backs. Most boots are made for either feet. Check them out on line. Google, Ven Tech Sport Boots and you will find a lot of info on them. I'm ordering mine tomorrow! Can't wait. Good luck...


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you. That is what I am looking for.


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

Let me know what you find out!!! K?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, they seem really awesome, they don't have any lime green though  but in that line they have some lime green ones that I was looking at but below the Elite. That would probably be good enough for what we are doing. We just trail ride don't event or anything like that.


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

Oh Good! I'm glad you found what you were looking for. And I do give you and your horse credit for "Just Trail Riding"... I'm a trail rider too and I think our horses are just as fit and brave, probably braver then most eventing or other show ring horses!!! Although I do love them all!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My stablemate's horse foundered this past spring. She started lightly riding him a few months ago. She is riding him in Easy Boot Gloves. We rode together today out at a local park and it was muddy in some places as it rained for two days prior. They didn't come off but she did say that she has to soak them to get the mud out - she told me that while we were picking our horses hooves half way through the ride!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, I was thinking that they would kinda get mud and stuff stuck in there. And with the snow and everything I would rather have his feet natural because I don't want it packed in there. I'm so thankful that with quick reaction and everything I did quickly to stop his rotation he did not rotate or not very much anyways. I have rode him two days in a row for a like twenty minutes each time and he has shown no signs of pain or lameness or any kind of stagger. Actually yesterday he tried to canter on and and today he was being and HUGE brat and didn't want to listen to anything. He wanted to go for a ride all over instead of sticking to the field. lol. He is such a dork sometimes.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm glad he is ok. Lee Anne's little TW was kept in the covered arena for several months and thank God he didn't have any rotation. He has a few holes in his laminae that she puts cotton in. They are closing up. 

Brattiness must be going around! Rogue (TW) had a fit today to catch up with Biscuit and Lee Anne said he was acting like an idiot.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol, must be he could have know the weather was going to go BAD though. Started snowing last night and there is at least a foot and a half and still coming down hard! I like the snow except shoveling and driving. Which I called into work so I don't have to worry about the driving part, but my barn is on top of a hill, yucky.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

The snow is so beautiful. My friend lives in Manistee, MI and she sends me pictures. I had serious ice on my windshield this morning and it was 35 degrees when I left for work. That is colder than this Texas girl wants to be.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I bet haha. We got 16 inches of snow today and with the wind its about -20. YUCK! I hope the wind stops tomorrow so I can take Gizmo out and go for a ride in the snow. I haven't rode in snow that deep before.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

That sounds fun!!! It warmed up some today into the low 40's but the wind was blowing. Now it is 39 with real feel of 34 and going to 35/30 later tonight. Thank God it isn't a wet cold or I would never leave the house! 

My brother in law is working in North Dakota and he said it is around 10 degrees and often less but he said it doesn't feel as cold there as it does here when it is in the 40's, wet and blowing. Gaaaa...He is here right now for Christmas and is going back. Maybe I could take a trip up north and not freeze!!!

Stay warm!


----------

